# GSD do not like being petted?



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Just curious -- does your GSD puppy like being petted?

I have a 3.5 month old female and while she seems to enjoy getting a rub down by me once in a while, it only seems like she tolerates.

With anyone else, including family members, she'll either let them do it for a few seconds before walking away, or just walks away without even letting them pet her.

As part of socialization, I've fed her treats when she allows people to pet her. As a result, she now seems to seek people out for a quick pet during our walks, then looks to me for a treat.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Some GSDs are not big on being petted or handled very much, and just prefer to be near you  I don't think it means she is any less bonded to you, just not physically very affectionate. Beyond basic handling she will need to learn to tolerate for things like nail clipping, brushing, vet exams, I wouldn't push it too much. My 2yo male recently became a lot less tolerant of a ton of rubbing and petting, he gets overstimulated and snaps when people pet him too much. He comes up for a quick pet, then wanders off or settles at our feet, and that's the way he likes it


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think within the breed itself that is part of the aloofness, but all dogs are different. The key word is tolerate, because I also think within the breed standard that is what they at the very least should do. She is young and she is busy


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

My 14 y/o Shasta has been that way ever since I got her, I have never met another dog like her. She absolutely HAS to be around people but hates to be petted or touched. She is gentle and would never growl or be aggressive about it she just gives you an awkward look and gets up to walk away. Every once in a while she will come up to me (on her own terms) and want to be petted a few times then walks away. I always thought it was because of her unknown life before I got her but who knows, she was a rescue. I like that she's not needy like some dogs and always up in your face but I wish she would be a little more affectionate.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Took 1.5 years until Hans enjoyed being petted.

Now he seeks it.


----------



## Mamie (May 13, 2014)

I'm brand-new to this scene. How do I post my own new question? Thanks!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Mamie, go to an appropriate forum and click new thread 

Arctic, my GSD loves being pet, but GSDs are know for being aloof, especially with strangers. It's ok, might just be who your dog is.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

astrovan2487 said:


> My 14 y/o Shasta has been that way ever since I got her, I have never met another dog like her. She absolutely HAS to be around people but hates to be petted or touched. She is gentle and would never growl or be aggressive about it she just gives you an awkward look and gets up to walk away. Every once in a while she will come up to me (on her own terms) and want to be petted a few times then walks away. I always thought it was because of her unknown life before I got her but who knows, she was a rescue. I like that she's not needy like some dogs and always up in your face but I wish she would be a little more affectionate.


Took the words right out of my mouth. Same experience with my last dog Maddie.

The new pup, however, is a bit of love bug and likes affection.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I think we've had this discussion before on another thread, but in the last nearly 5 decades, I have found that the males I have had were much more into physical affection whenever, and the females only on their terms. Probably not a hard and fast rule, but that's been my experience.

Susan


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sometimes i hate the fact that my guys dont really enjoy a good snuggle and pat, however they seem to demand to be loved on when i am wearing something really nice lol, i think they must know, "moms going somewere nice i can tell shiggs...better drool and shed on her before she makes it to the car" 
I would love if my guys were the type of dogs that jumped in bed and snuggled up for more then 1 or 2 minutes..


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter didnt like too much hugging and petting as a pup. Around 8 months he became more affectionate. He loves on me and my daughter but mostly he just sticks his head under our hand, under arms and between legs when he wants a pet. He loves tummy rubs now that hes older but only from family. He doesnt care for anyone else to pet him. He will leave if they try. Hes also not a big tail wagger, never been. He only wags first thing when I get home. Hes the only dog in the house that doesnt cuddle on my bed at night. He prefers to sleep on his own bed or outside in the livingroom.


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

Pearl LOVES attention/snuggling/being pet. I think I probably contributed, because I cuddled her like crazy when she was really little (she's 7mo now). It doesn't bother me a bit, I love it, especially since it's just me and her.  I ask her to "come snuggle" and she'll jump into bed and curl right up for a belly rub.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Alice loves belly rubs. She would ask us for it everyday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My male doesn't really care about attention/petting. He REALLY doesn't appreciate if I try to stop and pat while we're playing ball outside. Sometimes, he will rub like a cat along the couch to solicit a scratch, especially above his tail and thighs, but really does not care for head pats. He tolerates muzzle kisses fine, though. *grin*


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

arctic said:


> Just curious -- does your GSD puppy like being petted?
> 
> I have a 3.5 month old female and while she seems to enjoy getting a rub down by me once in a while, it only seems like she tolerates.
> 
> ...


My boy nevered Liked to be petted. He is now starting to like it only on his chest and belly. But you can't do it for long before he will try to start biting. He is 21 weeks now. Imo they start to like it more when they start getting older. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

Scout loves to be petted. He sits on your feet and won't let you move if he wants to be petted and you don't pet him.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

My dog will check in sometimes just to be petted but half the time is too busy playing and running around to really cuddle. He really likes to have his butt scratched for some reason and will just stop to have that done.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo enjoys a good butt scratching and scratching around his eyes. He'll tolerate being pet, but if it doesn't serve his needs, he'll walk away.


----------

